# Halifax Recruiting Center



## garf (9 Aug 2003)

Was wondering if anyone from the Halifax area recently applyed to CF. Went in with my app on June 10th.. was told it will take between 4 to 6 weeks to be called .. busy time of the year he told me with every kid coming out of high scholl trying in get in. Waited my 6+ weeks finally called and was told the all apps in the last 2 months will need a extra 4 more weeks to process? They said their is a new system their trying to use to speed the process up... doesn‘t make sense to me.. speed things up thus taking longer then first told..so i all was just wondering if anyone else from halifax area is having this problem... applied for ATIS tech 226 .. having MCSE, bussiness computer programming dip.. years in telecommunications field doing telephone/high speed etc thought i would have good chance at getting in.. just wondering if getting run around or is this just the miltary way?


----------



## biggie786 (9 Aug 2003)

I applied for 226 Atis tech. aswell. Had my interview back in mid May. They called me and said that they are sending my file to borden to get me an offer. It has been almost 3 months and i am still waiting for the offer. So it‘s not just Halifax...it‘s the sam ething in Toronto aswell. Process is extremely extremely slow and frustrating @ times.


----------



## garf (9 Aug 2003)

Still waiting to get in to do medical/ cfat/ interview. 8 weeks and counting


----------



## Deleted member 585 (9 Aug 2003)

garf, nearly 5 months processing time for me so far.  I wrote the CFAT in May and will complete the interview, medical, & PT test in two weeks.  I will then wait for an offer.  I have 7 years of previous service, and I‘m considered semi-skilled.  Sometimes, applicants with no experience are humping kit before re-enrolees with the same application date!

Waiting is an unfortunate part of the enrolment process, but tolerance builds character -- and anything worthwhile is also worth the wait.

Cheers!


----------



## Bringer (10 Aug 2003)

That‘s kind of weird. I went in for a preliminary interview about a week before I handed in my application. I dropped the application (the 2 or 3 page form) off on the same day as I did my physical, my medical, the CFAT, and my interview.

Four weeks to the day later I received a call saying my medical had been approved and was given a start date two months from that point.

Another applicant at the same recruiting station wrote his CFAT the same day (I‘m not sure on the rest of his particulars) and is going to the same Basic course as I am.

Odd how there‘s such a huge disparity between recruiting centres. The centre here said the main delay was usually the medical, because that‘s completely out of their control.


----------



## McInnes (10 Aug 2003)

Well, even with the same recruiting centre. I applied May and a friend of mine applied in april. He was sworn in and kitted in May, and did all his tests and stuff on the same day. It‘s august now, and i have  my cfat and medical on different days in the next couple of weeks, in different cities. It‘s crazy. I doubt i will make into fall training. apparently its cuz of the time of my birthday happened to coincide with when the recruiting staff stood down, and my file was locked away for a month, and they‘re really busy in the summer, blah blah blah. (sigh)
lol,   :crybaby:  yep


----------



## Deleted member 585 (10 Aug 2003)

The unpredictability of processes at the CFRC leads me to theorize that the existing recruiting system is really an incompatible fusion of both effective and ineffective sub-systems, which are in turn expected to compensate for the other.

"Sam" blames the staff at the National Archives, "Lila" pawns it off to the medical review personnel, while "Conrad" pins it on whomsoever is left.

However, no matter how long it takes -- civvies still become soldiers, sailors, and airmen... with the help of recruiters.

Best of luck to all.

Cheers!


----------



## Rackemup (13 Aug 2003)

I submitted my application to the Halifax recruiting center in March and was told to "expect to hear within 3 months".  1 week later they called me to do the medical, aptitude and intervew.

In late April i did my second medical (apparently because I put Pilot as my third job choice I had to do a second medical with extra tests).

In May I passed my Fitness test (second try, d a  m n pushups).

I was told that the board would meet in the middle June so I could expect to hear around the end of June.  I waited until the first of July before I started calling,  they still hadnt heard from the board.   

Finally found out around July 17th (after making several more calls) that I was offered an AEC position (Air Force, DEO program since I have a university degree)... accepted on July 22nd, will be sworn in August 27th, leaving for Basic on Sept 6th.

From the time I first applied until I was offered a position it was about 4 months.  It seemed really slow but the most time was spent waiting for the applications to go to a certain board that only meets at certain times of the year.

If they gave you a date to expect to hear from them then you‘ll have to wait...  if that date has passed it only takes a phone call to the recruiting center to check on the status of your application.


----------

